# Is This Raketa Real?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

On fleabay right now: 290172502866










It looks exactly like the Sekonda that I sold a few years back except that mine had a gold coloured case and Sekonda written on it.

Did Sekonda use Raketas as well as Poljot designs or is this something more dubious?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Sekonda alliance inculded the Petrodvoreds Watch Factory, which, in 1962, had launched the Raketa brand.

Sekonda included and badged products from;

1st Moscow Watch Factory

2nd Moscow Watch Factory

Chistopol Watch Factory

Petrodvoreds Watch Factory

Penza Watch Factory ,

and _possibly _others, so many brands may be found labelled as Sekonda for export.

I have a Poljot 3133 chronograph in chrome as a Sekonda, and several hand wind Poljots...

All IMHO of course...


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Sekonda which is marked USSR, so that would make sense I guess


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> The Sekonda alliance inculded the Petrodvoreds Watch Factory, which, in 1962, had launched the Raketa brand.
> 
> Sekonda included and badged products from;
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. That clears that one up then.

The watch in question seems to have been rebadged by Sekonda and sold through chains like Samuel's in 1990-91. I wish I hadn't sold mine now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had this a few years









*Sekonda, Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels .c.1980`s*


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got about fifteen Petrodvoretz-made Sekondae in my collection. In most cases, I've also got an identical Raketa-branded watch.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve had this a few years
> 
> *Sekonda, Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels .c.1980`s*


----------

